# NEED COYOTE HELP, (FURS AND CALIBER)



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok we are gonna knock off some coyotes on some of the land because there are now too many of them. I was wondering where do you sell your coyote furs? And would a 22. rimfire be enough or should i use some slugs, a 30-30 or a 30-06?

But where do i sell the furs too and how much could i get for them. And do armidillos or rabbits bring any money?


----------



## Dog gon (Dec 22, 2005)

I would use the 30-06 if you do not have sompthing like a 223.


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

I say the same thing. If you dont have a 223 use the 30-06


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

use a .204 ruger


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't use the 22 rimfire!


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

.22 rimfire will just injure the dog the diserve more than that! Use a gun that you know is going to do the job.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

If no .223 or .22-250 go .30-06. :sniper:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Why waltz When you can rock-n-roll? :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The .22 LR is good only for close range head shots. Use the '06 and ROCK HIS WORLD!

:sniper:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Remigton 7400; Where in KY are you from? I'm from Berea and new to coyotes, but like you .45 is the real caliber I have a Glock G19 9mil for my wife but MY BABY is CD model 1911A1. 230gr. . PM me :sniper:


----------



## Tundra (Mar 4, 2006)

If you want to keep the hides try calling them close and use a shotgun.

I use a .223 with a 55 gr bullet for the long range stuff.

For Day hunts:

If you have 2 guys, then have the caller with the shotgun, 200 yards up wind of the primary shooter. Make sure the shooter knows where you are. The predators will either charge right in to the caller or circle down wind to sniff it out. The downwind shooter should not call. and will get most of the shots.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

As for the Fur Buyers, check with the local gun shops they may be able to point you in the right direction. Locally (here in northeastern South Dakota) there is a fur buyer that makes the rounds once a month or so and stops at various gas stations around the county to buy furs once a month.

As per the Gun of Choice, I perfer either a .223 or .243. Of the calibers you listed (if that is the only choices you have available) I would opt for the .30-06, but it is probably not going to be very fur friendly in that it is gonna leave an exit hole. I would probably use the same ammo in the .30-06 that you use for Deer Hunting as it will likely penetrate without over expanding unless a shoulder bone is hit.

Please refrain from using the .22 LR, as I do not think it has the ballistics required for all but extremely close range and perfect shot placement (ie in the head or spine).

Good luck.

Larry


----------

